# He's Foaming at the mouth......



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

What should I do???

















Stop feeding him Grapefruit Maybe????


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

It's hangover Otis.! Shizer this picture is hilarious!. OMG! He's saying.. C'm here ma and give me a big kiss!.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Hmmmm....must be hydrophobia. Gotta shoot 'im, I reckon.  (j/k)


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Did Otis celebrate New Year's early?! Or is he normally a big drinker?!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i laughed at that pic....that is just too funny......he really does look hung over, whadda you been giving that boy?


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

If you can bottle it, the sled dogs eat that crap.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> It's hangover Otis.! Shizer this picture is hilarious!. OMG! He's saying.. C'm here ma and give me a big kiss!.


 *wipes off foam*
*Gives Otis kiss*
haha 



dansamy said:


> Hmmmm....must be hydrophobia. Gotta shoot 'im, I reckon. (j/k)


Naaah.....he'll be okay....happens all the time.....


meg&bernie said:


> Did Otis celebrate New Year's early?! Or is he normally a big drinker?!!


HAHA...the boy loves grapefruit...what can I say??? 


tirluc said:


> i laughed at that pic....that is just too funny......he really does look hung over, whadda you been giving that boy?


He'll eat ANYTHING --even lemons...one of a kinder I have here, tirluc...one of a kinder...


harrise said:


> If you can bottle it, the sled dogs eat that crap.


Yick--Ella licks his slingers all the time--it's disgusting!
**insert puking emoticon here**


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Gotta love the foamy Mastiff mouth! lol I actually prefer it over the dripping ooze that sometimes occurs as well...Ella licks his flabbers!?!? I'm thanking my lucky stars that Eddie seems to think that Uallis's drool is pretty gross...he won't even drink water after Uallis, not that I blame him.

It must be a Mastiff thing....Uallis will anything as well...tomatoes, strawberries, lettuce...pineapple...*shudders*...even pickles...YUCK...lol We finally had to ban Uallis from broccoli because the resulting gas would drive us out of the house.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree it does look like he's a bit hung over.

I still love him!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that's priceless. Mine like oranges...but they haven't foamed at the mouth. wipe off that foam and give him a big kiss for ME!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Gotta love the foamy Mastiff mouth! lol I actually prefer it over the dripping ooze that sometimes occurs as well...Ella licks his flabbers!?!? I'm thanking my lucky stars that Eddie seems to think that Uallis's drool is pretty gross...he won't even drink water after Uallis, not that I blame him.
> 
> It must be a Mastiff thing....Uallis will anything as well...tomatoes, strawberries, lettuce...pineapple...*shudders*...even pickles...YUCK...lol We finally had to ban Uallis from broccoli because the resulting gas would drive us out of the house.


Oh I TOTALLY prefer the foam too!! Yick.....yes...Ella really does lick his flappers 
I haven't found anything that Otis won't eat yet--he'll even eat Lemons...maybe they don't have any taste buds?? haha Gotta love them...and I completely understand about the Broccoli haha


Darkmoon said:


> I agree it does look like he's a bit hung over.
> 
> I still love him!


 haha--how could you not love that face?? 



Mac'N'Roe said:


> Oh my gosh, that's priceless. Mine like oranges...but they haven't foamed at the mouth. wipe off that foam and give him a big kiss for ME!


Do yours slobber much? 
I only get foam from grapefruit for some reason...who knows why lol


----------



## Malorey (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh wow! Haha! Sooo much drooly foamyness! -dies- xD


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Malorey said:


> Oh wow! Haha! Sooo much drooly foamyness! -dies- xD


 Thats actually not so much foaminess, actually...I'll have to get some better ones


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW Shug! Even nasty foam can't tarnish Otis' noble face.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Geez, Otis! Too much egg nog!


----------

